# New arrival Seiko 5 Mod



## Pete wilding (Jul 13, 2017)

Modified seiko 5...........Rather pleased comments welcome


----------



## A2orry (Apr 22, 2018)

I like that I'm sure you will give it the wrist time it deserves.


----------



## Redwolf (Jun 15, 2010)

Lovely. That looks smart


----------



## futuristfan (Sep 13, 2009)

I do like the FF mod Seiko's a great hefty lump of a nice looking watch.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Lovely where did you get it?


----------



## mrzee (Jun 22, 2012)

I think it looks ace! I'd have one for sure!


----------



## Mart (Sep 2, 2010)

I am liking that.


----------



## Pete wilding (Jul 13, 2017)

Thanks all ........it was on eBay ,apparently a chap buys Seiko 5 watches and knows someone that modifies them


----------



## Autonomous (Nov 16, 2016)

That's lovely, wonder if they start with this model... it's referred to as a 'Seiko 55'...


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Stunning watch, but the mesh bracelet spoils it IMHO. I should probably add, I don't like the look of mesh straps on anything, not just that one.

I get the impression there aren't that many fifty five fathoms mods around, so that's a great find, well played that man :notworthy:


----------



## niveketak (Jun 11, 2016)

Absolute beauty well found


----------



## Pete wilding (Jul 13, 2017)

Thanks Guys.........it would appear that there are 3 versions of this mod 1 is black Another is also black with a black and gold bezel (rather nice) and of course the blue version......AUTONOMOUS i would think you are spot on.........flipping heck DAVEY it was the strap that really sold it. In fact my beloved told me to buy it......that in itself is unique :clap:


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Oh gosh, I hate myself for saying this, and I know I probably deserve brickbats, but if I saw the Fifty Fathoms mod and the original Seiko shown above by Autonomous, I think I would choose the Seiko original. I just prefer the look and the presence of the Seiko... oops:


----------



## Pete wilding (Jul 13, 2017)

> Oh gosh, I hate myself for saying this, and I know I probably deserve brickbats, but if I saw the Fifty Fathoms mod and the original Seiko shown above by Autonomous, I think I would choose the Seiko original. I just prefer the look and the presence of the Seiko... oops:


 We are all different ......with different opinions.......which it is exactly as it should be :cursed:


----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

Nice find , it looks great :thumbsup:


----------



## r-macus (Jun 7, 2018)

Tidy watch indeed , like the date position and bezel design and colour. seems to have a decent seiko lume also. Enjoy the watch op.


----------



## Pete wilding (Jul 13, 2017)

You are right the lume is very bright....post pics when I can


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

this made me research them , and while not the same pete as yours as nice as is it :thumbsup: there is one modded I like too, :biggrin:

deano


----------



## Pete wilding (Jul 13, 2017)

Hey Deano

Spill the beans


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

it's nice but I also like the Seiko


----------



## Ging (Feb 25, 2017)

Very nice


----------



## Rampant (Nov 27, 2012)

I do like the mod. It's very appealing. However, I am slightly more drawn to that Seiko 55 also pictured. The thing about miss is that they are more "individual" and less common, so pros and cons to each watch. Enjoy...

Mark H


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

this is the version I like

deano












Pete wilding said:


> Hey Deano
> 
> Spill the beans


----------



## Pete wilding (Jul 13, 2017)

deano1956 said:


> this is the version I like
> 
> deano


 Is that the black and gold bezel........


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

Pete wilding said:


> Is that the black and gold bezel........


 not on the images as far as I can tell , its black dial , black bezel but dial and bezel lumed ,

deano


----------



## russelk (Nov 14, 2017)

I too think it would be better without the mesh - the stock Seiko bracelet looks ok. I can see why some people prefer the looks of the unmodified Seiko, but to my eyes the 5 Sports logo cheapens it somewhat. It would be so much better without it.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

@Pete wilding It would look good on a matching sailcloth strap.


----------



## Pete wilding (Jul 13, 2017)

reasonable lume


----------

